# Entscheidungshilfe 20-Zoll Jungen-MTB



## GreenySE (3. Mai 2018)

Guten Tag,

mein bald 7jähriger Sohn möchte ein MTB und diesem Wunsch möchte ich nachkommen.

_EDIT: _

_01. Innenbeinlänge? _
_54cm_

_02. Größe? _
_124cm_

_03. Alter? _
_6 Jahre 10 Monate_

_04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? _
_Bisher ist er mit einem Erlkönig 14-Zoll herumgegurkt, allerdings damit auch schon auf unserem improvisierten BMX-Kurs. Also würde ich sagen, dass er zwar noch nicht so gut fahren kann, aber offensichtlich mit dem was er hat, das beste rausholen kann._

_05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben?_
_Das Limit wurde von unserer Regierung ursprünglich auf 200€ angesetzt. Nachdem ich ein wenig nachgehakt habe und ihr die Aussichtslosigkeit dieses Unterfangens dargestellt habe, ist es auf 300€ angehoben worden. Mit Dackelblick sollten aber auch noch 350€ drin sein._

_06. Kannst Du selber schrauben?_
_Schrauben in Holz reindrehen oder IKEA-Regale zusammenschrauben ist ein Kinderspiel...am Fahrrad hab ich allerdings bisher lieber Profis Hand anlegen lassen. _

_07. Willst Du selber schrauben?_
_Wollen schon, aber dank zwei weiterer Kinder bleibt die Zeit dafür wohl nicht übrig._

_08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?_
_Nein._

_09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?_
_Aus Sicht meines Sohnes soll es zum Mithalten im alltäglichen Wettbewerb, wer das schönste Fahrrad hat, mithalten bzw. sogar Maßstäbe setzen können._
_Aus meiner Sicht sollen diesen Sommer kleine Touren (5-10km) möglich sein und er soll auf dem BMX-Kurs des örtlichen Schulgeländes locker drüber kommen. Kleine Hügel sollen ebenso locker überwunden werden können._

_10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?_
_Innerorts hauptsächlich flache Straßen. Aber nach 5 min Fahrt ist man am Ende des Ortes (egal, in welche Richtung man fährt) und danach beginnen Feldwege und kurz darauf der Wald, in welchem dann auch kurze teils recht knackige Anstiege - ich schätze mal 50m mit ca. 10% Steigung - vorkommen._

Meine erste Frage hierzu: Bin ich mit einem 20-Zoll-MTB richtig beraten? Überall kann man zwar nachlesen, dass er damit voll im 20-Zoll-Bereich läge, aber als er auf Nachbars Stevens-20-Zoll-MTB saß, kam mir das Fahrrad wirklich mickrig vor. Auf dem Stevens-24-Zoll-MTB von Nachbars Schwester sah er dagegen etwas zu klein aus, aber er schien mir näher am 24er zu sein.

Falls jemand seine Maße braucht: Er ist 1,24m groß und wiegt 25 kg. Seine Beininnenlänge beträgt 54cm.

Da er auf einem MTB noch keine Fahrerfahrung hat, neige ich allerdings dann doch wieder zum 20-Zoll.

Liege ich damit richtig?

Da ich momentan in Richtung 20-Zoll plane, habe ich mir schon einen Überblick über in Frage kommende MTBs gemacht. Letztendlich lande ich bei zwei Kandidaten - dem Orbea MX 20 und dem Ghost Kato 1.0.

Das für mich auffälligste am Orbea ist zum einen die Stahlgabel (Version Dirt), zum anderen die Schaltung (7-Gang mit Schalthebel). Das Ghost Kato 1.0 hat hingegen eine Alu-Gabel und 8-Gang-Drehgriff-Schaltung, was ich für meinen Junior zum Lernen als am einfachsten einschätze.
Liege ich da mit meiner Einschätzung falsch?
Macht es einen großen Unterschied, ob die Schaltung 8- oder 7-Gang ist?
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit 7jährigen bzgl. Drehgriff- oder Schalthebel-Schaltung?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Anregungen!

Gruß
Greeny


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Mai 2018)

Meine große fährt mit ähnlichen Maßen jetzt 24" und ist gerade von Grippshift auf normale shifter gewechselt, und kommt mit beidem zurecht. 

Ich denke das das 20" für deinen spätestens im Sommer Herbst zu klein sein wird, und du dann neu kaufen musst. 

Kannst du noch was zum Streckenprofi bei euch sagen? Eher flach oder auch Mal ordentlich berg hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (3. Mai 2018)

Hi, also mein Sohn ist das Orbea MX20 Team bis ca. 8 1/2 gefahren, er war da etwa 1.32m. Er hat sich darauf sehr wohl gefühlt, für meine Begriffe war es da aber schon zu klein.

Geht in einen Laden und setz Deinen Sohn drauf. Das MX24 wäre ihm mit 7 noch zu groß gewesen.


----------



## Zaj (3. Mai 2018)

Meine Jungs wollten bei der Größe liber 24" statt 20" fahren. War aber eins mit 11" Rahmen und Federgabel. Größere Laufräder rollen besser. Und die Federgabel motiviert - egal wie schlecht und schwer 
Mit Schalthebeln sind die auch besser klar gekommen als mit Drehgriffen.
Bei der Schaltung macht mMn die Bandbreite einen Unterschied. Eine 11-32 Kassete ist spührbar besser als ein Schraubkranz mit 14-28... Anzahl Gänge ist fast egal, 3-4 Gange mit 400% Bandbreite wäre für Kids viel besser als 7 mit 200%


----------



## Linipupini (3. Mai 2018)

Guggst du mal hier:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kau...chtig-welches-kinderfahrrad-ich-suche.657776/


----------



## GreenySE (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Die Größen-Einschätzung hatte ich für das 24er leider auch bei meinem Sohn. Aber auf dem 20er sah er dagegen echt riesig aus.

"Geht in einen Laden und setz Deinen Sohn drauf."

Den Spruch hab ich schon so oft gehört, leider haperts hier an der Umsetzung. In unserer Nähe sind zwar einige Fahrradläden, aber die haben alle meist nur eine Marke, so dass ein Vergleich zwischen den von mir favorisierten Rädern und einem anderen gar nicht erst zustande kommt. Einen Orbea-Händler gibt's erst 50km weiter...und das ist ein fahrrad-xxl-Standort. 
Der örtliche Bike-Großmarkt schafft es leider nicht, das gewünschte Ghost Kato 1.0 zu bestellen oder das Ghost Kato 2.0 aufzubauen...machen die wahrscheinlich nur, wenn ich sage, dass ich es kaufen will. Sowas erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt auch im Fahrrad-xxl-Shop.

Hallo Zaj,

vielen Dank auch für Deine Antwort. Mein Sohn wollte einfach nur draufsitzen und mal ne Runde drehen. Auf die Frage, welches ihm besser gefällt, meinte er, dass es ihm egal sei, Hauptsache es sei rot...
Nach dem, was ich so gelesen habe, dürfte für meinen Sohn eine Federgabel noch zu früh kommen. Ich setze da lieber auf die weniger aufgepumpten Reifen.
Was die Schaltung angeht, liegt das Orbea bei 14-34 (Dirt) und 11-34 (Team) und das Ghost bei 12-32.
Das scheint mir bei den geplanten Rädern nicht wirklich den Unterschied zu machen.
Nun liegts also an den Drehschaltern...wieviel Erfahrung mit Schaltungen hatten denn Deine Jungs, bevor sie auf die Schalthebel gekommen sind oder hatten die gar keine Drehschalter und es klappte einfach?

Hallo Linipupini,

vielen Dank für den Link. Ich werde den Start-Beitrag gleich nochmal entsprechend bearbeiten.


----------



## Zaj (3. Mai 2018)

Die Jungs kamen mit 3-Gang Naben mit Drehgriff klar, aber die billigen Drehgriffe der Kettenschaltung waren zu schwergängig, habe ich umgebaut. Ob nur die Schaltzüge tauschen auch geholfen hätte, weiß ich nicht mehr. Die Jungs vergessen so oder so zu schalten, das liegt nicht an der art der Schaltung. Und ob wir das wollen oder nicht, sie halten andere Sachen für wichtig als wir - sei es Klingel, Farbe, Federung oder Schaltung ;-)


----------



## GreenySE (3. Mai 2018)

Zaj schrieb:


> Und ob wir das wollen oder nicht, sie halten andere Sachen für wichtig als wir - sei es Klingel, Farbe, Federung oder Schaltung ;-)


Oh wie wahr...ein Glück, dass es kein 20-Zoll-MTB mit Blaulicht und Martinshorn gibt...


----------



## GreenySE (3. Mai 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine große fährt mit ähnlichen Maßen jetzt 24" und ist gerade von Grippshift auf normale shifter gewechselt, und kommt mit beidem zurecht.
> 
> Ich denke das das 20" für deinen spätestens im Sommer Herbst zu klein sein wird, und du dann neu kaufen musst.
> 
> Kannst du noch was zum Streckenprofi bei euch sagen? Eher flach oder auch Mal ordentlich berg hoch?


Hallo Delphi, entschuldige bitte, ich hab Deinen Eintrag völlig übersehen.

Mein Sohn hatte bisher noch gar keine Schaltung und daher war auch mein Gedanke, dass er zunächst mal mit Drehgriff beginnt und mit dem folgenden 24-Zoller auf Schalthebel umsteigt. Zur Umgebung hab ich schon ein bisschen was geschrieben. Da er aber mit Sicherheit auch mal auf der BMX-Strecke fahren will, neige ich doch noch zum günstigeren Rad. Da seine Farbwahl mit rot auch für Mädchen geeignet scheint, gehe ich aber eh davon aus, dass das 20-Zoller noch seine beiden kleinen Schwestern nutzen müssen.


----------



## below (3. Mai 2018)

Kauf doch einfach ein gebrauchtes 20".

Zur Schaltung: Mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen. Ich kenne kein Kind, das nicht mit Triggern klar gekommen ist. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Aus welcher Ecke kommt Ihr denn?


----------



## GreenySE (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo below, 

ein gutes Gebrauchtes im geplanten Preisrahmen ist mir noch nicht vor die Augen gekommen. Aber vielleicht wird das noch bis Juli.
Unsere Ecke ist südlich von Stuttgart, nennt sich Schönbuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (3. Mai 2018)

Es sind doch etliche MX20 in den Kleinanzeigen https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-orbea-mx-20/k0


----------



## GreenySE (3. Mai 2018)

Ich hab mal auf 100km Umkreis eingeschränkt. Da gibt's in rot nur Dirt. Team gibt's gar nicht.
Hab aber eben dieses Angebot gefunden.
Ob das wirklich die Team 2018 Version ist?


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Mai 2018)

GreenySE schrieb:


> Hallo Delphi, entschuldige bitte, ich hab Deinen Eintrag völlig übersehen.
> 
> Mein Sohn hatte bisher noch gar keine Schaltung und daher war auch mein Gedanke, dass er zunächst mal mit Drehgriff beginnt und mit dem folgenden 24-Zoller auf Schalthebel umsteigt. Zur Umgebung hab ich schon ein bisschen was geschrieben. Da er aber mit Sicherheit auch mal auf der BMX-Strecke fahren will, neige ich doch noch zum günstigeren Rad. Da seine Farbwahl mit rot auch für Mädchen geeignet scheint, gehe ich aber eh davon aus, dass das 20-Zoller noch seine beiden kleinen Schwestern nutzen müssen.



Denk drann so muss er 2 Mal lernen wie er richtig schaltet 
Bei uns gibt es eh nur Universalfarben da der Bruder die Räder auch fahren soll  
Wenn BMX Haupt Ziel ist dann klar das 20"..


----------



## giant_r (3. Mai 2018)

GreenySE schrieb:


> Hab aber eben dieses Angebot gefunden.
> Ob das wirklich die Team 2018 Version ist?


ist wurscht ob 2018 oder 2017, da hat sich nicht viel geändert. wenn es wirklich die team version ist, ist der preis als neurad okay. und wenn du sagst, dass das ding noch nachnutzer hat, ist es auch nicht so wild, wenn der erstbesitzer nicht so lange damit fährt. mein sohn ist mit ca. 111-112cm auf ein mx20 gewechselt, das war grenzwertig, aber er fährt sehr sicher.


----------



## GreenySE (4. Mai 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Denk drann so muss er 2 Mal lernen wie er richtig schaltet
> Bei uns gibt es eh nur Universalfarben da der Bruder die Räder auch fahren soll
> Wenn BMX Haupt Ziel ist dann klar das 20"..


Hab ihn eben mal mit der Frage konfrontiert, ob er so wie Nachbars Junge schalten will oder wie der Papa.
Ich halte also nun Ausschau nach dem Orbea.


----------



## giant_r (4. Mai 2018)

nimm gleich ein mx team, schaltung und uebersetzung sind besser und das teil ist von haus aus ein ganzes stueck leichter als ein dirt. wenn du nicht viel selber schrauben willst oder kannst, ist das im endeffekt auf jedenfalls günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreenySE (4. Mai 2018)

Danke für den Tipp. So werd ich es auch versuchen. Allein die Regierung ziert sich noch.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Mai 2018)

GreenySE schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. So werd ich es auch versuchen. Allein die Regierung ziert sich noch.


Höherer Wiederverkaufswert -> weniger "Verlust"


----------



## Schnegge (5. Mai 2018)

GreenySE schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. So werd ich es auch versuchen. Allein die Regierung ziert sich noch.


Was habt ihr denn für den ersten Kinderwagen ausgeheben? Wie lange war dieser im Einsatz... ...und vor allem wie wichtig war er für die motorische Entwicklung?


----------



## GreenySE (7. Mai 2018)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für den ersten Kinderwagen ausgeheben? Wie lange war dieser im Einsatz... ...und vor allem wie wichtig war er für die motorische Entwicklung?


Hallo Schnegge,

für den ersten Kinderwagen haben wir gar nix ausgegeben. Den hat Opa bezahlt...
Und ja, wir haben bereits beide Großeltern für das Projekt MTB mit ins Boot geholt. 

Im Einsatz war er bis vor Weihnachten 2017. Er wird derzeit verkaufsfähig gemacht. Da er aber bereits 7 Jahre alt ist und 3 Kinder durch hat, dürfte da nicht mehr viel zu erzielen sein.


----------



## below (7. Mai 2018)

Die Räder bekommt man alle so gut verkauft, da muss man sich um ein paar Euro mehr Anschaffungspreis eigentlich keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Schnegge (7. Mai 2018)

GreenySE schrieb:


> Hallo Schnegge,
> 
> für den ersten Kinderwagen haben wir gar nix ausgegeben. Den hat Opa bezahlt...
> Und ja, wir haben bereits beide Großeltern für das Projekt MTB mit ins Boot geholt.
> ...



War auch mehr als Argument gegenüber der Regierung gedacht. Aber zieht in dem Fall nicht. Aber das tönt ja so, als würde das bike auch mehrere Fahrer bei euch durchleben...


----------



## GreenySE (7. Mai 2018)

below schrieb:


> Die Räder bekommt man alle so gut verkauft, da muss man sich um ein paar Euro mehr Anschaffungspreis eigentlich keine Gedanken machen.


Naja...nach 7 Jahren Nutzung gäbs für die Kubikes sicher auch nicht mehr sonderlich viel, oder?



Schnegge schrieb:


> War auch mehr als Argument gegenüber der Regierung gedacht. Aber zieht in dem Fall nicht. Aber das tönt ja so, als würde das bike auch mehrere Fahrer bei euch durchleben...


Richtig. Es folgen noch zwei Mädels...die erste davon soll jetzt auch mit einem Fahrrad bedacht werden...ob 14 oder 16 Zoll muss ich heute mal testen.


----------



## Flo_Odw. (11. Juni 2018)

GreenySE schrieb:


> Naja...nach 7 Jahren Nutzung gäbs für die Kubikes sicher auch nicht mehr sonderlich viel, oder?


Die Preise für Gebrauchte sind immer noch sehr hoch. Es gibt inzwischen einen Markt für leichte Kinderräder. Wenn du für 400€ ein 20" Kubikes kaufst, kannst das nach 7 Jahren Nutzung denke ich immer noch für (je nach Zustand) 150-200€ verkaufen.


----------



## Kwietsch (12. Juni 2018)

GreenySE schrieb:


> ...ob 14 oder 16 Zoll muss ich heute mal testen.



Wie groß? Unsere ist lange Laufrad gefahren, ich konnte das 16er nehmen und 14 auslassen. Erst ab 1,05m ging es bei uns mit dem 16er bei annehmbaren aber längst nicht optimalen Kniewinkeln mit 102er Kurbel.


----------



## GreenySE (12. Juni 2018)

Wir haben den beiden nun je ein Kubikes gekauft. Ein 16 Tour und ein 24S Tour.
Und wir sind hin und weg...der Schmerz beim Zahlen war zwar ziemlich intensiv, aber noch viel intensiver war die Freude beim Anblick der begeisterten Kids. Die Räder sind wirklich schön leicht (meine kurze trägt ihres voller Stolz selbst aus dem Keller) und fahren sich erste Sahne. Mein Großer ist irrsinnig schnell mit der Schaltung klargekommen. Wir sind so ca. 100m gefahren und er hatte schon alle Gänge einmal rauf und runter geschalten. Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps, vor allem für die Argumente der Regierung gegenüber. Sie hat sogar schon gemeint, dass sie sich geärgert hat, dass sie nicht schon früher so ein Rad gekauft hat. Was will man mehr?!

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juni 2018)

Gute Entscheidung am Sonntag habe ich das 16er meiner Tochter wieder aus dem Keller geholt und unser 2 1/2 jähriger schaut sein Laufrad jetzt nur noch böse an... 
Leider fehlen ihm noch 3-4 cm um selbst sicher anfahren zu können,  anhalten geht aber schon ganz gut... 
Somit muss er in der Kita noch mit dem Laufrad vorlieb nehmen...


----------



## dasphonk (30. Juni 2018)

GreenySE schrieb:


> Wir haben den beiden nun je ein Kubikes gekauft. Ein 16 Tour und ein 24S Tour.
> Und wir sind hin und weg...



Gute Wahl!
Unsere Tochter fährt seit 2 Jahren ein Kubikes 16 und kommt damit seit dem ersten Tag hervorragend zurecht.

Sie ist jetzt allerdings zu groß für das Rad geworden. Wie ich sehe, hast Du das 24S Tour gekauft, bei einer Innenbeinlänge von 54 cm. Das 24S ist laut Größentabelle von Kubikes eigentlich erst ab 56cm geeignet. Unsere Tochte hat mit fast 6 Jahren auch eine Innenbeinlänge von 54cm.

Wie kommt denn Dein Sohn mit der Größe zurecht? Kommt er im Stand einigermaßen mit den Füßen auf den Boden? Gibt es Probleme, wenn er vom Rad absteigt?


----------

